# Workshop Manual for new Ducatos ?



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

hi,
Does anyone know if there is a Haynes manual or similar for Ducatos 2006 onwards ?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Haynes will have an up to date list on their website but to be honest I think you will struggle to find one. AFAIK they didn't do one for the old models but you could sometimes find a car that used a similar power plant but that was as near as it got.

JohnW


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Thought I had read somewhere that Fiat agents had a CD workshop manual that was available from spares departments. Check with Fiat dealer.

Bill


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If you're happy with the CD version (it's OK not as easy or handy as a paper one) there are plenty for very little money on ebay. If my memory serves me correctly there was one for sale here a short while ago.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

If you have a 3Ltr or 2.2 this link may be of interest.

http://library.docent.isvor.it/uplo...cia Didattica Fiat Ducato seconda fase_GB.pdf


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

max123 said:


> If you have a 3Ltr or 2.2 this link may be of interest.
> 
> http://library.docent.isvor.it/uplo...cia Didattica Fiat Ducato seconda fase_GB.pdf


max123,
Brilliant, thanks.
viator


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers.
It takes a while to load but I suspect it has lots of very usefull information to most people on this forum with the Ducato.
Max


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ebay have a Citroen version which as far as I can tell covers most of my 08 Fiat. Electrics anyway.


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

My thanks to you Max123 for the very detailed technical info. Things I couldn`t get my head round before are much clearer now, being a retired HGV mechanic these last 12 years has made me pretty rusty, with the better understanding I now feel a lot happier when on long hauls.

Barrie


----------

